# Native Americans with highest Type 2 rate



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

A story about a Native American reservation with the highest rate of Type 2 in the world, and one way they are tackling it:

http://www.reznetnews.org/article/indigenous-cafe-combats-diabetes-33430


----------



## sasha1 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

 I've just read that article on the web site. Found it quite interesting. 
 To me this just backs up my thoughts on the enviromental areas increasing everyones exposure to all types of diabetes.
 May be we should all go back to basics for starters in the kitchen to see if this makes a difference to the predicted increase of newly diagnosed.

Heidi


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

I read something else recently that peoples who move from areas of low risk/incidence of diabetes to areas of higher risk/incidence achieve that higher risk in time giving a lot of weight (no pun intended!) to the argument that environmental factors play a big part. with the Native Americans, their environment and lifestyle changed, rather than them moving to another.


----------

